
Wi-Fi helped ID teens who drew racist, anti-Semitic graffiti - edtechstrats
https://apnews.com/b1112cb76ba44954ad0c8ede7f6e5f61
======
edtechstrats
They left Wi-Fi enabled on their cell phones, which automatically connected to
the school network when within range. IT staff then associated the log-ins
with individual students - allowing them to be identified and caught. Original
article (via Washington Post): "A black principal, four white teens and the
‘senior prank’ that became a hate crime"

URL: [https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2019/local/teen-
graf...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2019/local/teen-graffiti-
hate-crime-divides-maryland-high-school/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.78f736e73113)

------
organsnyder
Makes sense. The home automation platform I use (Home Assistant) can use
information from wifi APs for presence detection. I have mine configured with
my Unifi controller.

